# ss Orsova



## 354casabenita (Jan 8, 2013)

Were you an engineer on the above circa mid sixties?


----------



## Rogermullan (Jul 20, 2013)

No! But we are searching for 3rd engineer Thomas Mcgregor Wilkie who worked on the Orsova in 1966. If you have any information please contact me. ROger


----------

